# Is it possible to do a Skyline clone (AWD Nissan coupe)?



## 2milehi (Mar 4, 2008)

Since Skylines are more rare then hen's teeth and cost the price of a house in Detroit, I pose the question to you all.

Is it possible to do a Skyline clone?

I'll expand on my question some more. I am interested in having an AWD 2 door Nissan coupe with a standard tranny with a turbocharged V6. From my research it seems that only the Skyline had an AWD transmission like this










So do any of the other 2 door Nissans share the same platform as a Skyline? And if this could be all "bolt on" to make the interface "easy".

Thanks

PS I have found seen some Infinitis that are coupes and have AWD but that is not the direction I want to go.


----------



## spinnanz (Mar 29, 2011)

thats an early 4wd box (1989-1993). the nissan GTR and GTS4 are the only 2 door nissans using that trans set up. a31 cefiro and c33 and newer laurels and wc34 and newer Stagea's all use it too but thay are 4 door.


----------



## 2milehi (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the reply


----------

